# Turkey hunting with a pellet gun



## Bobby072 (Jul 11, 2018)

They say you can hunt with a air rifle but then go on to talk about shot sizes. Pellet guns don't use shot sizes they use .17, .22 .25 caliber. 

Number 4 buckshot is around .24 caliber. And smaller shot sizes (ie 3, 2, 1, 00) are larger. They say number 4 or smaller. Well 3,2, 1 are all smaller shot numbers than 4. 

They don't make shotgun PCP so can someone clear this up?


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

The regs are specific and say 'pneumatic guns' - they never mention the phrase 'air rifle'. Some states (like CA) allow one to use air rifles (with air pellets) to harvest turkeys, but the MI regs indicate you'll need an air shotgun capable of delivering size 4 shot or smaller.

Many of the early air shotgun models were designed to take cartridges or shot, and delivered small shot charges (think 22 caliber with 9 shot) that were designed for short range blasts to kill anything from carpenter bees to mice. A nice review about air shotguns by Tom Gaylord can be found here:

https://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2015/06/air-shotguns/

There are now several air shotguns on the market, and a few of the newer models have some decent reviews. The problem is their effective range is about 20 yards and most users are shooting small birds (like pigeons). I have no idea if you could reliably kill a mature 25lb gobbler with an air shotgun, and haven't personally seen any reviews or reports that say it's been done (probably has, I just haven't seen any). The better PCP shotguns also start at $500+, so they aren't flying off the shelves. Below is a link to the Wing Shot, a newer model that has decent shot review:

https://www.airgundepot.com/air-venturi-wing-shot.html

FYI, you'll likely get more information if you post a similar thread in the Air gun forum...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Could be way off but I was always under the assumption it was illegal to harvest turkey with anything but archery or shot.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sureshot is correct - my response was to inform the OP that they now make PCP shotguns, which are allowed for spring turkey in MI.

Information can be found on Page 16 of the MI 2019 Spring Turkey Hunting Digest. I copied the section and bolded two lines of relevant text. The second line I bolded makes it clear that a hunter must use a shotgun shell or loose shot, which in a roundabout way implies airgunner hunters must use a PCP shotgun (not a PCP air rifle). 

Hunting Methods

Turkey hunters may use a bow and arrow, a crossbow, a firearm that fires a fixed shotgun shell, or a muzzleloading shotgun. *Pneumatic guns are legal when using ammunition containing no. 4 shot or smaller. *It is illegal to use or carry afield any other firearm. The prohibition on carrying any other type of firearm does not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license, or under a specific exception from the CPL requirement.

When hunting wild turkey, a person shall not use or carry afield any ammunition except *shotgun shells loaded with no. 4 or smaller shot* or no. 4 or smaller loose shot for use in muzzleloading shotguns. Non-toxic shot is recommended for the hunting of wild turkey.

For taking a turkey, crossbow hunters may only use arrows, bolts and quarrels at least 14 inches in length, tipped with a broadhead point at least 7/8 inch wide. You may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree using a bow and arrow or crossbow on private property. You cannot hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree with a firearm.


----------



## Bobby072 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yankee#1 said:


> The regs are specific and say 'pneumatic guns' - they never mention the phrase 'air rifle'. Some states (like CA) allow one to use air rifles (with air pellets) to harvest turkeys, but the MI regs indicate you'll need an air shotgun capable of delivering size 4 shot or smaller.
> 
> Many of the early air shotgun models were designed to take cartridges or shot, and delivered small shot charges (think 22 caliber with 9 shot) that were designed for short range blasts to kill anything from carpenter bees to mice. A nice review about air shotguns by Tom Gaylord can be found here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Totally disappointing though.

I want to use my Daystate PCP .22. You either get a kill or they walk away. Turkey shotgun sounds way under powered.

The airgun shotgun companies probably will get more sales if they don't have to compete with PCP .22 calibers.

I'll stick to old fashion 12 gauge.


----------



## UpNorthAirGunner (Sep 5, 2017)

Yankee#1 said:


> Information can be found on Page 16 of the MI 2019 Spring Turkey Hunting Digest. I copied the section and bolded two lines of relevant text. The second line I bolded makes it clear that a hunter must use a shotgun shell or loose shot, which in a roundabout way implies airgunner hunters must use a PCP shotgun (not a PCP air rifle).


 Check it out! This might be the first ever airgun shotgun harvested Turkey!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That was Awesome Chris! Loved the footage and Congrats on a great bird! Very Impressed!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gotta say I've seen more impressive knockdown power...


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Can’t say I’d show that video to very many people. My opinion but if I was that hunter I’d never do that again. No attempt to reload either.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> Gotta say I've seen more impressive knockdown power...



Well Yeah!! Its an airgun not a supermag! I just thought it was cool that he is doing something different. Its a dead bird either way! How many people stick one with an arrow and watch it run or fly away and never find it? I hear stories of that all the time. You flame the guy cause he chooses to hunt a little differently than everyone else ...Geez


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’m a full supporter of air rifles/guns. 

But.... If I was a marketing director I would make these videos disappear. Everyone of them has some over built rest/holder and some how they seem to make a sketchy shot at best. Sure you can make a bad shot with any weapon but again.

If your goal is to shine light on a new weapon why would you publish best case scenarios going wrong?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> Well Yeah!! Its an airgun not a supermag! I just thought it was cool that he is doing something different. Its a dead bird either way! How many people stick one with an arrow and watch it run or fly away and never find it? I hear stories of that all the time. You flame the guy cause he chooses to hunt a little differently than everyone else ...Geez


I didn't flame anyone. Dont twist it.

Maybe you took it that way because you know how it looked?

I support the use of airguns to take game wherever they are reasonably capable, including turkey.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

He knew the maximum distance the weapon was effective and made a killing shot. The kill wasn't immediate but neither is the kill with an arrow. The damn bird did a backflip in midair and was legally harvested. How about you just say 'congrats' or don't say anything at all...I mean, we're all hunters here...

I think a better way to look at this situation is comparable to the history of using a .410 gauge. Until very recently when new ammunition was introduced to the market, the .410 gauge was largely restricted to youth hunters taking 10yd shots, and even then most of us recommended the use of a 20ga. Sound familiar?

There's an ongoing thread on this Forum using a .410 for turkey, and just 5 years ago this thread wouldn't have existed. And until last year, we definitely didn't have any adult hunters advocating the use of an 'underpowered' .410 to take 35-yard shots at a mature gobbler. TSS changed that...

Both firearm and ammunition manufacturers saw the need to improve .410 firearms and ammo to allow youth (and other) hunters the ability to shoot a weapon comfortably while still delivering a lethal killing shot to small game and turkeys. TSS was introduced for the masses, and now today we have multiple new versions of the .410 gauge (made by various manufactures) and several brands of .410 gauge TSS. 

If airgun manufacturers see people actually using air shotguns to harvest bigger game like turkey, there's a very good chance a company will see a new market and they'll develop new models and/or ammo. We may be in the midst of a pandemic, but the basics of supply and demand still drive our economy...


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Just to clear things up for the OP- #4 Buckshot is illegal for turkeys in Michigan. #4 (bird)shot has a nominal diameter of 0.130".


----------

